# Paediatrician & Endocrinologist - Paphos



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya
Could anyone recommend a good paediatrician and endocrinologist in the Paphos area? Thanks Jule


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

For a paediatrician, Dr. Popi is good at the Iasis Hospital. She is not listed on their website as one of the doctors, I guess they haven't updated the site but if you call them you can make an appointment.


----------



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> For a paediatrician, Dr. Popi is good at the Iasis Hospital. She is not listed on their website as one of the doctors, I guess they haven't updated the site but if you call them you can make an appointment.


Thanks I will give them a ring.


----------

